

The Brain Acts Fast to Reappraise Angry Faces - danso
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/11/111115180319.htm

======
sp332
You can actually do this to yourself if you're having a bad day. You might
find yourself being mean to people for no reason, but if you consciously
separate the cause of your frustration from the people you're dealing with,
it's much easier to avoid being accidentally mean.

~~~
watmough
Yeah, the main secret to being happy, at least for me, is a highly developed
ability to simply not care about things that I can't influence, or that just
really don't matter in the broad scheme of things.

Of course, I care that those around me should be happy, and I care about
trying to do good work, and that should be enough of a weight for anyone.

------
watmough
This really shouldn't be news to anyone that's married to a fairly emotional
spouse.

